
Learning to code will eventually be as useful as learning Ancient Greek - boffinism
https://work.qz.com/1135017/learning-to-code-will-eventually-be-as-useful-as-learning-ancient-greek/?mc_cid=b88a0dd101&mc_eid=261d7988d8
======
vixen99
As useful as Ancient Greek?

Comment from Cambridge University:

"What careers do those with a Classics degree go on to? Few degrees offer the
same opportunities for acquiring advanced skills in languages, analytical
thinking, essay-writing, visual analysis, critical sensitivity, spotting a
biased source at a hundred paces, and so on. No wonder that Cambridge
classicists are amongst the most employable graduates in the country. Our
students have gone on to law, journalism, film and television, banking,
consultancy, marketing, museum and gallery work, teaching and academia. In the
Guardian’s last two University Guide to Classics, Cambridge came top in the
country for ‘Career Prospects’.

~~~
dragonwriter
Classics at prestigious universities—and especially, I would think, at
Cambridge—is a major that tends to attract people that, for class and other
reasons, have strong employment prospects independent of educational choices.
So, sure, its unsurprising that it _correlates_ with good employability, but
I'm somewhat suspicious of claims that it _produces_ that employability.

